# Lake Effect Machine to crank up?



## St. Bear (Nov 15, 2014)

"@markellinwood

Just looking at lake-effect snow on the GFS Parallel...maxing out the scale on the Tug Hill now through Friday night. http://t.co/tkdkLkJoqp"

Anyone going to get some? Cornhead?


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 15, 2014)

Brand new Blizzaks on the Rex, all tuned up and ready to roll. Spring conditions at K were great, a November powder day at Snow Ridge would be even better. We'll see if they receive enough to open, fingers crossed.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2014)

This could be good,
 957 AM EST SUN NOV 16 2014

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY EVENING
THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING...

* LOCATIONS, OSWEGO, JEFFERSON, AND LEWIS COUNTIES.

* TIMING, EARLY MONDAY EVENING THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY MORNING.

* ACCUMULATIONS, SNOW POTENTIALLY ACCUMULATING ONE TO TWO FEET OR
 MORE IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## moresnow (Nov 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


>


Does Whiteface pick up any of this lake effect or is it too far east?


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2014)

Upgraded to a Lake Effect Snow Warning 
 Event:Lake Effect Snow Warning
Alert:...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT 
TONIGHT TO 7 PM EST MONDAY... 

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM MONDAY TO 
3 PM EST WEDNESDAY... 

* LOCATIONS...EASTERN LAKE ONTARIO REGION. 

* TIMING...MIDNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. 

* HAZARDS...A GENERAL LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW LATE TONIGHT THROUGH 
MONDAY. SOME SLEET MAY MIX IN DURING THE DAY MONDAY. VERY HEAVY LAKE 
EFFECT SNOW MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY MAINLY FROM THE 
CENTRAL AND NORTHERN TUG HILL REGION TO WATERTOWN AND FORT DRUM. 

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATING AN INCH OR LESS OVERNIGHT 
AND 3 TO 5 INCHES MONDAY IN THE GENERAL SNOW AND SLEET. LOCALIZED 
AMOUNTS OF 2 TO 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT BANDS OF LAKE 
EFFECT SNOW MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY. 

* WINDS...SOUTHWEST 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 45 MPH 
PRODUCING SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND NEAR 
BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES. 

* VISIBILITIES...AS LOW AS A HALF MILE AT TIMES IN THE GENERAL 
SNOW LATER TONIGHT THROUGH MONDAY. NEAR ZERO AT TIMES LATER 
MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW. 

* IMPACTS...THE GENERAL SNOWFALL WILL RESULT IN SNOW COVERED AND 
SLIPPERY ROADS. THE MONDAY MORNING COMMUTE WILL BE VERY 
SLIPPERY AND SLOW. INTENSE LAKE EFFECT SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW 
LATER MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT WILL RESULT IN VERY 
DIFFICULT TRAVEL AT TIMES. SOME ROADS MAY BECOME NEARLY 
IMPASSABLE.
Instructions:IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE SIGNIFICANT...THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. IF YOU LOSE POWER AND PLAN ON RUNNING A GENERATOR...MAKE SURE THAT THE GENERATOR IS LOCATED OUTDOORS AND IS PROPERLY VENTILATED. SPACE HEATERS SHOULD ALSO BE PROPERLY VENTILATED AND USED ONLY IF THEY ARE OPERATING PROPERLY. MAKE SURE SNOW DOES NOT BLOCK EXHAUSTS AND FRESH AIR INTAKES FOR HIGH EFFICIENCY FURNACES AND WATER HEATERS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE SOURCE OF WEATHER INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/BUFFALO. REPORT SNOW ACCUMULATION TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO BY SENDING AN EMAIL TO BUFSTORM.REPORT@NOAA.GOV...POSTING TO THE NWS BUFFALO FACEBOOK PAGE...OR TWEET...USING THE HASHTAG BUFWX
Target Area:Jefferson
 Lewis
 Oswego 

LES from Ontario can reach as far as WF, or farther. Not expected to in this event. Here's a TR from Famous Internet Skiers of a LES event that dumped on MRG in Dec 09, day before opening. http://www.famousinternetskiers.com...-iii-the-most-unreliable-great-snow-on-earth/ 
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2014)

Road trip!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Road trip!



I predict a midweek "illness", contingent on Snow Ridge opening. I've gotta get some true powder skis, be worth it for my trips to Snow Ridge if nothing else. A foot is a dusting for SR, wonder if I'll get stuck this year?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Road trip!



Be at exit 10 of the Mass Pike for 5 am on Weds.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> Be at exit 10 of the Mass Pike for 5 am on Weds.


Don't temp me.  I have it bad.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Does Whiteface pick up any of this lake effect or is it too far east?



Even the Poconos can sometimes pick up a little lake effect snow in strong situations, and that's about 250 miles.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2014)

had snowovernite here along theSt Lawrence , still snowing LES expected later today, tonite , SR , Dry Hill , MaCauley ,Woods Valley all inthe LES Bullseye


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 17, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> had snowovernite here along theSt Lawrence , still snowing LES expected later today, tonite , SR , Dry Hill , MaCauley ,Woods Valley all inthe LES Bullseye



I wonder if Snow Ridge is ready to open if they do get snow? They're advertising for employment on their website. Maybe it's time to scratch McCauley off my to ski list...if they open.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2014)

*'Extreme and dangerous' lake effect snow storm to slam Tug Hill,  - 3 FEET*

Watertown, N.Y. -- A "dangerous" early season lake effect snow storm  will pound Tug Hill for several days beginning tonight, meteorologists  say.
  "The first lake effect snow storm of the season will be extreme, with  blizzard conditions possible across parts of western and northern New  York," said Finger Lakes Weather meteorologist Drew Montreuil. "Travel will become impossible along parts of I-90 and I-81."


  Montreiul calls the storm "extreme and dangerous."
  Snow could fall at a rate of 5 inches per hour, said Channel 9 meteorologist Dave Eichorn.

View full sizeSome parts of Tug Hill could get more than 2 feet of snow, according to the National Weather Service.

National Weather Service 

  Two to 3 feet of snow could fall in the most persistent lake effect  bands tonight through Wednesday, the National Weather Service said. 

source:  http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....now_blizzard_lake_ontario.html#incart_m-rpt-2


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2014)

The severe cold just now entering the northeast U.S. is forecast to cause intense lake effect snow bands to form over Lake Erie and Lake Ontario late tonight through tomorrow night.
Areas impacted will be at the eastern ends of those lakes, mainly over upstate New York between Watertown and Oswego to the lee of Lake Ontario, and mainly south of Buffalo at the east end of Lake Erie.
The latest hi-res model forecast shows the areas of the heaviest snow accumulations, approaching 4 feet by Wednesday (click image for full size):



 Total snow accumulations forecast by Wednesday evening, Nov. 19, 2014 (graphic courtesy of Weatherbell.com).

These forecast model calculations assume a 10:1 snow:water ratio, but lake effect snow is usually fluffier, leading to deeper snow. So I wouldn’t be surprised to see totals in excess of 4 feet by Wednesday.
Early winter lake effect snowstorms tend to be the heaviest, because the Great Lakes have not had time to cool off yet, and it is the relatively warmer water evaporating into the cold air that causes lake effect snow bands to form.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2014)

Lake effect storms skcus because they are usually accompanied by strong winds which create windslab drifts which aren't good for much other than dogsledding and kite skiing.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 17, 2014)

billski said:


> .......strong winds creating windslab drifts...



That's Carrabassett Champagne pow....


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2014)

bigbog said:


> That's Carrabassett Champagne pow....


:-(   Maybe Saddleback will be a tad better.  In the woods....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 17, 2014)

5 inches an hour?! Sheesh


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> 5 inches an hour?! Sheesh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I don't care what you're driving, that's paralyzing.   Best coping mechanism is a case of beer...


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 17, 2014)

Was musing if you were a Native American years ago on a hunt and happened to wander into an area like this. Damn !
Donner party East coast version.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2014)

Check out this Watertown forecast.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats insane.. If that ever happened in nj we would be shut down for a month


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Nov 17, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Thats insane.. If that ever happened in nj we would be shut down for a month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's just one reason why I don't live there. In Massachustts the official snow removal policy is to be ready for 24 inches in 24 hours or 36 inches in 48 hours,


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 17, 2014)

yeggous said:


> That's just one reason why I don't live there. In Massachustts the official snow removal policy is to be ready for 24 inches in 24 hours or 36 inches in 48 hours,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Actually massachusetts has done a really great job with snow removal over the last 2 winters. Mostly because they threaten to arrest anyone the road...but hey it works!


----------



## yeggous (Nov 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Actually massachusetts has done a really great job with snow removal over the last 2 winters. Mostly because they threaten to arrest anyone the road...but hey it works!



The kick ass job on snow removal has to do with the "OMFG" reaction dating back to the Blizzard of '78. My better half is constantly bitching about her commute in the winter as snow removal drops a notch (or three) when she crosses the border into New Hampshire.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 17, 2014)

yeggous said:


> My better half is constantly bitching about her commute in the winter as snow removal drops a notch (or three) when she crosses the border into New Hampshire.



You get what you pay for.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 17, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> You get what you pay for.



The wife or snow removal?


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 17, 2014)

Tug Hill is like another planet when the LES machine is crankin, surreal.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The wife or snow removal?



Yes.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 17, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Yes.



This just about sums it up.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 18, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Actually massachusetts has done a really great job with snow removal over the last 2 winters. Mostly because they threaten to arrest anyone the road...but hey it works!



Those of us north of the mass border appreciate this policy on big powder days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Tug Hill is like another planet when the LES machine is crankin, surreal.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



livingin tis region is always an adventure BUT here we have awesome snow removal service . Getting out and about is critical in NNY as many commute considerable  distances for employment in this stuff . I only lost one work day in over 3 decades of commuting . Went theu the major blizzards of 66' 77 and the GREAT ICE storm of 98 which knocked out power for overa month to some up here 

Puck it will tell ya NNY'ers are a breed apart :smile: n adaptability to extreme weather conditions. Folks up here here take it for granted and accept the situation


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> livingin tis region is always an adventure BUT here we have awesome snow removal service . Getting out and about is critical in NNY as many commute considerable distances for employment in this stuff . I only lost one work day in over 3 decades of commuting . Went theu the major blizzards of 66' 77 and the GREAT ICE storm of 98 which knocked out power for overa month to some up here
> 
> Puck it will tell ya NNY'ers are a breed apart :smile: n adaptability to extreme weather conditions. Folks up here here take it for granted and accept the situation


  We certainly are.  Love the snow and cold. We take whatever is thrown at us.    

The travel bans in MA are for the natives that don't know how to drive in the winter.  I violated it the last time it ihappended to go to Cannon.  My FJ goes threw anything. I don't even put it into until it is 6".  I have had it in 4' of snow and it did not even bother.  It is a beast.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> We certainly are.  Love the snow and cold. We take whatever is thrown at us.
> 
> The travel bans in MA are for the natives that don't know how to drive in the winter.  I violated it the last time it ihappended to go to Cannon.  My FJ goes threw anything. I don't even put it into until it is 6".  I have had it in 4' of snow and it did not even bother.  It is a beast.




Oh hell yeah , thats the stuff ., ya gotta have the right toys 

... Went out yesterday with Outback ,!hit several unplowed backroads during the  snowfall n wind just for "shitz n' giggles "on theway to a luncheon mtg in Canton . :flag:


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 18, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Thats insane.. If that ever happened in nj we would be shut down for a month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Down in Central NJ, for sure, but here in NW NJ they actually are pretty good.  They talk about "lane miles" for plowing.  Sussex and Warren have much less then Morris and they do a good job on I-80 from Parsippany west.  Only the blizzard's of 93 and 96 have kept us home bound and only for 12-24 hours.  

Alex  

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Nov 18, 2014)

Emergency Raking!.....bye.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2014)

PHotos are coming in this morning from Watertown and Buffalo

Watertown:





Southbound lanes of Interstate 81 between exit 49 (LaFargeville) and 48 (Route 342):





Live view of Public Square in Watertown at 4:37 a.m. Tuesday, Nov. 18, 2014:






 Buffalo
***NY State Thruway is closed IN BOTH DIRECTIONS between Exit 46, Rochester, and Exit 59, Dunkirk***

 36" of snow so far in Orchard Park, NY.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 18, 2014)

oSo far Snow Ridge has got nada, blue skies according to their Facebook page. They did say if the get 30+" they'll probably open Saturday. You in Puck it? Scotty will probably go if they do, I'll ditch him if they open before the weekend, sorry, NFOAPD!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 18, 2014)

The news story is rather sensationalist but the pictures at the bottom are nuts!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2014/11/18/weather-cold-lake-effect-snow/19212987/


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2014)

Buffalo this morning

_:_*  County Executive Mark Poloncarz has declared a state of emergency and  DRIVING BANS in The City of Buffalo South of Genesee St, Alden  (Town/Village), Aurora, Blasdell, Cheektowaga, Depew, East Aurora, Elma,  Hamburg (Town/Village), Lackawanna,Lancaster (Town/Village),  Marilla,  Orchard Park (Town/Village), Sloan.*


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 18, 2014)

North side of Buffalo = Partly cloudy
South side = 14' of snow :-o


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2014)

Things must be bad in Buffalo if this happens!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 18, 2014)

Check out this twitter feed for up to date info:

https://twitter.com/WNYweather


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2014)

East Lancaster NY


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 18, 2014)

billski said:


> East Lancaster NY



Bill...None of your attachments are working.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 18, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> oSo far Snow Ridge has got nada, blue skies according to their Facebook page. They did say if the get 30+" they'll probably open Saturday. You in Puck it? Scotty will probably go if they do, I'll ditch him if they open before the weekend, sorry, NFOAPD!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Yes I think Sunday or Saturday powder hopefully it happen s.!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> oSo far Snow Ridge has got nada, blue skies according to their Facebook page. They did say if the get 30+" they'll probably open Saturday. You in Puck it? Scotty will probably go if they do, I'll ditch him if they open before the weekend, sorry, NFOAPD!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


 Saturday is out for me.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 18, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Yes I think Sunday or Saturday powder hopefully it happen s.!



Me too, you never know with LES, it's very fickle, last year Snow Ridge would get 3 feet, Watertown would get nothing, the Watertown would get 3, SR zip, and they're only 30 miles or so apart. Keep your fingers crossed buddy. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bill...None of your attachments are working.


Bummer.   I think I've got a PC problem.  I can see them fine from here, but the upload seems to hang.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 18, 2014)

Now it's just getting ridiculous :-o


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't know where my attachment went.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow 70+ is insane


----------



## 180 (Nov 18, 2014)

not a ski area in site...


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2014)

Some pics from south of Buffalo


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2014)

and finally, watertown:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2014)

145" inches of snow to fall in Snowy Ridge over the next 35 hour s Scott y z forecsed


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump because if really happening now Back to Future.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd be so pissed if I was a Holiday Valley skier.  Just checked their report and they've gotten a whopping 4 inches from the storm.  What a bummer


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be so pissed if I was a Holiday Valley skier. Just checked their report and they've gotten a whopping 4 inches from the storm. What a bummer




However, Kissing Bridge is 30 miles jnorth of Holiday Valley ust south of East Aurora.  No web cam, but they are in the swath of the largest snows.  Buffalo Ski Club is just north of KB.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 19, 2014)

10" at/near Snow Ridge last night, hopefully more will follow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 19, 2014)

What can one say but wow.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 19, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> What can one say but wow.



Love this one, dog at the door is sweet too. Hope I'm able to ski it this weekend.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2014)

As much as I love snow, in the flatlands, this is nothing but a mega PITA.


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 19, 2014)

^ Wow.  Too much of a good thing right there.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2014)

Southwest buffalo






I'd give up, go inside and get the beer fridge going.   I wonder if Peapod is delivering?


----------



## legalskier (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2014)

Cats seem to be enjoying the lake effect


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Cats seem to be enjoying the lake effect



I'd like to think to get that picture, someone took a cat and threw it into a snowbank while their friend had a camera ready to go.  Because that would be hilarious.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got one cat that hates snow and would need that to happen for such a reaction.   Another one of our cats loves snow and gets crazy eyed like that playing in it naturally


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 19, 2014)

Free tickets to Ralph Wilson stadium if you shovel snow!

220,000 pounds of snow....yikes

http://m.nydailynews.com/sports/foo...kets-10-hour-shovel-stadium-article-1.2016542

Edit: That's TONS, not pounds


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 19, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> *I'd like to think to get that picture, someone took a cat and threw it into a snowbank *while their friend had a camera ready to go.  Because that would be hilarious.



Given the deep impact the tail made, I'm thinking you're not far off.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like a nice start, they better friggin open. Snow Ridge this morning, 16", they claim, looks about right. 









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 19, 2014)

I think my own personal hell would be something like this, where I get feet of snow I have to constantly shovel, but no where to ski


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2014)

In Freaking Credible.  This, starting Wednesday, on top of what they already have.  Damn near double-digit!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

No skin tracks.  Wtf.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think my own personal hell would be something like this, where I get feet of snow I have to constantly shovel, but no where to ski



I think  Cornhead would show some great powder shots he has gotten in that area so their ski and snowboarding hills just not big vertical but light lake effect snow that might be as good if not less water then what you get out in your wonder big state and state to left. I find out soon about lake effect and light snow at Snowy Ridge maybe this weekend.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll get video of Scotty stuck in 4ft, shit maybe you should bring a snorkel Scotty, wouldn't want you to drown.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 20, 2014)

Less talk more action boys


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Less talk more action boys



We'll know more tomorrow afternoon. I can't access their webcam, blocked, won't come up on my phone. Somebody check it and post a pic, please.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skifree (Nov 20, 2014)

webcam is probably buried under snow


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 20, 2014)

It's official, buried Scotty video to follow.

IT'S OFFICIAL - Snow Ridge will be open on Saturday, Nov 22 from
 10 am-4 pm. One lift (Ridge Runner) 5+ trails available. We received 5" of new snow overnight and it's been snowing lightly this morning - with heavier snow in the forecast later today. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 20, 2014)

Snow Ridge Ski Resort

10 mins*·*

IT'S OFFICIAL - Snow Ridge will be open on Saturday, Nov 22 from
10 am-4 pm. One lift (Ridge Runner) 5+ trails available. We received 5" of new snow overnight and it's been snowing lightly this morning - with heavier snow in the forecast later today.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 20, 2014)

21" so far, heavier snow yet to come, I expect a repeat of this

http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=126602 
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> We'll know more tomorrow afternoon. I can't access their webcam, blocked, won't come up on my phone. Somebody check it and post a pic, please.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Their webcam is operating now.  Here's a snapshot from 12:30pm today.  The color distortion is how the webcam/website rendered it.  Needless to say, they are probably 100% open and if they have woods, that wouldn't surprise me to find them ski-able.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Billski

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> 21" so far, heavier snow yet to come, I expect a repeat of this
> 
> http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=126602
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



OMG.  That's an eastern skier's wet dream!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 20, 2014)

billski said:


> OMG.  That's an eastern skier's wet dream!



It was one of my most memorable days on skis, the steep ravines will be fun. Scotty and Rambo are in for an experience!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 21, 2014)

Snow Ridge Ski Resort added 3 new photos.
Another 10" overnight brings our total snowfall to 35" since Tuesday. All natural lake effect snow - nothing manmade. Snow Ridge will be open Saturday 10am-4pm. Be sure to be here for some great early season skiing & riding. Get your season pass now before the price increases on Dec 1.

View attachment 14405

Should be more skiable than the 57" on opening day last year, stoked!



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2014)

Those guys will have *200*% open terrain.  They'll be skiing off everything - outhouses, cars and treetops.  They won't be seeing rocks until next June!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 21, 2014)

billski said:


> Those guys will have *200*% open terrain.  They'll be skiing off everything - outhouses, cars and treetops.  They won't be seeing rocks until next June!



Or next week, 60° with rain. I think Buffalo could be in for a world of hurt, flooding, collapsed roofs. Glad we're hitting it before, yes the ravines will be sweet, can't wait!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 21, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Or next week, 60° with rain. I think Buffalo could be in for a world of hurt, flooding, collapsed roofs. Glad we're hitting it before, yes the ravines will be sweet, can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Don't forget pics!
Enjoy!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 21, 2014)

And POV's ......but of the slope not your skis like this  vid


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll do my best, but I have a feeling taking pics will be low on my priority list with 35" of fresh!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Its going to get warm for one day then get cold again .. I doubt they lose 3' snow pack in one day


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

